# Can you name this Cichlid



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

I have heard that this cichlid is not commonly breed in aquariums.


















here is another of these Juvi's F1's










here are some of the Wild Caught parents










they never slow down so most are not as clear as I would like (sorry)










:fish: 
one of the Dominate males, to bad hes not in a breeding mood. much more color.
these fish only breed one time a year.
here are a pair of them.










MalawiFan, Bill


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

can you put a name to this face?




































even hanging out with some friends, cant get them to tell me his name eather.

thanks for the help if you know what kind of cichlid this one is.

links to where you found the info would be great.

MalawiFan (Bill)


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

They are all from the _Copadichromis_ genus. Are all these photos of the same species?

The first set - I have no clue what they are. Second set is_ Copadichromis borleyi_ - not sure what location variant though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

The first set of pictures you posted, your dominant male...when he is in breeding mode does he turn almost or completely black? If completely black, then it's a Copadichromis melas (aka "midnight mloto"). If it gets a white blaze and black body it's a Copadichromis trewavassae (aka "mloto").


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> They are all from the _Copadichromis_ genus. Are all these photos of the same species?
> 
> The first set - I have no clue what they are. Second set is_ Copadichromis borleyi_ - not sure what location variant though.


You are correct, the second is a Copadichromis Borleyi (Mara Point). thank you. does anyone have a good picture of a Borleyi female?

any more takers on the first set? they are from the Copadichromis family. my male turns dark blue when mating.

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Most Copadichromis females look similar. Most species either have 1, 2, or 3 black dots on a silvery body. My _Cop. geertsi_ have two dots (one large - midbody, one small - caudal peduncle) and my _Cop. melas_ have three (one large - midbody, one small - caudal peduncle, and one large - directly in the middle of the first two).

The first blue _Copadichromis_ that comes to mind is _Cop. azureus_.

Here's a good female photo:

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/ha ... rleyi.html


----------

